# Ordering a Bow online



## Jianthony315 (Jul 26, 2014)

If your like me and not able to work on my own bow, I would try to find a good shop even if it's a little longer drive because as you know when you leave a good shop they will have you right.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hoyt has a strict no online sales rule for its dealers. Cheshers in Belleville might be a good option for you. Contact Hailee on Facebook on the nocked nation archery group.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Call Easthill Outdoors at 905-983-5550.
They are a Hoyt dealer and their located on the 115 Hwy.N/B and the 4th Concession.
Ask for Kevin or John,I'm sure they can help you out.


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

No dealer can ship a new hoyt. Used no problem but there is no warranty on a used hoyt.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I sent you a message drake691


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

if u are in Pembroke as per your id then you are within driving distance of lots of good dealers ...Norris bait and tackle ..home of chris perkins world champion... that hunting fishing store..Richmond ont chescher`s Bellville ont all stocking good dealers..Gagnon in whitby as well..


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

If you have a tight budget and 2015 models are a little expensive, the Hoyt distributor may have last year models in stock. You have to ask the retailer to check for you though.


----------



## BPDC (May 11, 2014)

I have a 2014 Faktor 30 I have just put on the market today as Iv decided to focus on Traditional shooting only. 60-70 lbs, 28 inch draw, smart pin technology 5 pin site, b stinger stab, ultra rest, wrist strap, hoyt arrow rack (quiver). This is as new condition. I have all bow receipts. nearly 2k invested in it . want 1475 for it.


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

that factor is a sweet shooting bow a friend of mine let mr try his its almost identical to my carbon spyder30 exept a touch heavier


----------



## Toxophinatic (Dec 2, 2014)

I know this is an old topic but since it is so quiet in the Canadian forums anyway... Get an original receipt from their cash register and register the bow with in 30 days from date on that receipt. No need to tell them anything about it having been shipped to you.


----------

